# Motobecane sprint



## Nebulous (22 Feb 2012)

I've got a new bike - from a most unlikely place!

I had a hardtail mtb, bought an allez elite and have had a hankering for another bike for a while. I've looked at all sorts of possibilities, a full carbon road bike, a touring bike, building a touring bike, and purchasing an old school steel bike. There are always other priorities for money though and its been more in hope than expectation that I consider it.

My wife has been making a determined effort to clear the loft, which has 20 years junk in it, from someone who never throws anything away, and she discovered a bike today!

It was hers, bought new in the early 80's. We bought it originally with alloy quick release wheels and they buckled very quickly, so they were replaced with steel wheels. It's intact, except for the nuts for the front wheel, in pretty good condition and had modest use. I thought it had long gone - it must have been up there for over 20 years. It's a motobecane sprint, 12 speed with 2040 tubing.

It will become a project for me and I'd welcome any advice. The little googling I've done so far seems to say watch out for french threading, though it may be of later vintage than that.I don't intend removing the bottom bracket unless I have to in any case.


----------



## steveindenmark (3 Mar 2012)

A barn find in your own loft.. Thats a new one on me 

Steve


----------



## biggs682 (3 Mar 2012)

nice find


----------

